# Is it just overkill?



## Cryozombie (Jan 27, 2008)

Mag-Fed 20MM Rifle​
49&#8221; match grade fluted barrel​
Heavy duty clam-shell brake​
Detachable box magazine​
Available in *14.5mm*, *20mm*, and new *Anzio 20-50* calibers​
Titanium firing pin​
5000 yard maximum range​
Optional weights and configurations​
Huge amounts of fun​
Low recoil​
This MONSTER is only $12,000.00 with an approx cost of 8 bucks a round (15 for tracers) for ammo... better ban em before criminals start using them in holdups... *sarcasm*
















*From left to right:* .223, .338 lapua, 50BMG, 20MM Vulcan

Like I said... Might be a BIT of overkill to this weapon.​


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 27, 2008)

Idunno.

Unfortunately I can envision some situations in another few years where it could be just the thing


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 27, 2008)

I had to wipe the drool off the keyboard before I could answer.  I don't think it's overkill if used against hard targets at a distance.  Vehicles, barracades, buildings.  5000 yards is a lot a safety between a sniper and an APC.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 27, 2008)

CA will ban these shortly


----------



## Lisa (Jan 27, 2008)

Overkill, Maybe.

But I bet it would be a hoot to shoot!


----------



## Big Don (Jan 27, 2008)

BTW, 5000 yards = 2.84 MILES...


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Big Don said:


> BTW, 5000 yards = 2.84 MILES...


How's that for reachin' out and touching someone?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 27, 2008)

Big Don said:


> CA will ban these shortly


 
Yeah... thats why I commented about Criminals using them.  I wonder statistically how many of those .50bmgs Cali banned were being used to rob banks like they claimed...


----------



## tellner (Jan 27, 2008)

You can kill an elephant with a .300 Weatherby Magnum. You can kill a full sized baleen whale with a .50. If things are ever so bad that regular people here are pulling out young pieces of field artillery to take out hardened military targets we're all a day late and a dollar short.

Sorry, but for once I have to agree with the antis. "Physical inadequacies real or imagined."


----------



## Guardian (Jan 27, 2008)

*Thats one piece of hardware there.  Dang, mount that on top of my house with a back break to keep me up.  I don't know what I would shoot with that, maybe a tank if they come in the neighbor, but it would be fun just to blow off a couple of rounds.*


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 27, 2008)

A friend of mine has a Lathi(a pre-WWII 20mm "anti-tank" rifle) and it is a blast to shoot.  You do need a Destructive Device license to own one, or any piece of artillery, just like getting a Class-III license for automatic weapons.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 27, 2008)

tellner said:


> You can kill an elephant with a .300 Weatherby Magnum. You can kill a full sized baleen whale with a .50. If things are ever so bad that regular people here are pulling out young pieces of field artillery to take out hardened military targets we're all a day late and a dollar short.
> 
> Sorry, but for once I have to agree with the antis. "Physical inadequacies real or imagined."


 

I just figure if things go all the way to Condition Brown, like as in Aliens-are-strafing-my-hometown-the-White-House-is-overrun-by-zombies-and-the-Terminator-is-in-my-bathroom-doing-nasty-things-with-my-toothbrush BAD,  and by some ****ed-up twist of Fate I need equipment like *that* to do whatever needs doing, there isn't much of it that my el cheapo beat up ol' Mosin won't get for me.......


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 27, 2008)

tellner said:


> If things are ever so bad that regular people here are pulling out young pieces of field artillery to take out hardened military targets we're all a day late and a dollar short.


 
Yeah because regualr lunitics would never say... steal a tank and drive it down the street while the people who are SUPPOSED to stop it look on helplessly...

Oh wait...

http://www.youtube.com/v/3vESIVemfG8&rel=1

Heh.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh BTW, in reality, the only reason I could see owning that is for the fun of the boom it would make when shot... I dont expect to have to take down a tank.


----------



## tellner (Jan 27, 2008)

Just remember what Chairman Mao said:



> Armed revolutionary struggle begins with the big knife.
> With a big knife you can get a sword.
> With a sword you can get a pistol.
> With a pistol you can get a rifle.
> With a rifle you can get anything.


----------



## foot2face (Jan 27, 2008)

Big Don said:


> BTW, 5000 yards = 2.84 MILES...


Is that how far the recoil will toss you back?  :lol:


----------



## Big Don (Jan 27, 2008)

foot2face said:


> Is that how far the recoil will toss you back?  :lol:



Yeah, that's why you need a bracing angle.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice. Too bad I'll never be able to get one... Damn Arnie!!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 27, 2008)

tellner said:


> Just remember what Chairman Mao said:



Mao had it wrong... the big knife can get me a rifle.


----------



## searcher (Jan 28, 2008)

I am thinking overkill, but I have seen firsthand what the 50BMG does to a human being.   I have not much use for anything over .308.   I don't even want to envision what this would do to a person, the 50 is bad enough.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 30, 2008)

The round was designed to kill tanks/APC's, etc.  While there have been (as Jeff mentioned) other rifles made for these rounds, these were issued before tank armor got as strong as it is (which rendered the rifles pretty much irrelevant for their intended purpose).  

Overkill against human targets? Sure, but if someone wants to spend $8 a round to shoot the thing, more power to them AFAIC.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 30, 2008)

Human targets, nah. Think what that thing would do to a squirrel from 2 miles away...


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks like a tool in need of an application to me.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 30, 2008)

I think I just peed .

That 300 win mag with the 20 power Nikon scope... just turned into a pop-gun


----------



## searcher (Jan 30, 2008)

I would like to know what the bullet load is made of.   I am wondering if they are HE or depleted uranium or ????    It would def. make someones day go from bad to worse.


----------



## LawDog (Jan 31, 2008)

This truely looks like a fun gun to shoot. Don't worry about the crimminal element acquiring one of these, illegal or not if a desire is there they will get one.
I would love to see the reloading press for one of these. :rofl:


----------



## tellner (Jan 31, 2008)

LawDog said:


> I would love to see the reloading press for one of these.




You can get a pipe vise and a one ton arbor press real cheap at Harbor Freight


----------



## LawDog (Jan 31, 2008)

tellner said:


> You can get a pipe vise and a one ton arbor press real cheap at Harbor Freight


And a milk bottle to use as a power measure.
:vu:


----------



## chinto (Feb 1, 2008)

no its not over kill, unless you are hunting white tailed deer or similar... if you are shooting targets or hunting very large dangerous game.. poler bear comes to mind... or cape buffalo...or maybe vehicles its a good choice... either way I do not see a problem with any one owning the weapon .. just hold them responsible for their actions with it like you with say a .22 rifle.


----------

